# Took my first airline 'bump' today



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 16, 2011)

We got a call on our cell phone.

Essentially we left 35 minutes later, and got home 15 minutes earlier---with a different layover site.

$200 voucher for me and DW---to use for our March trip.

This one---was a no-brainer; it worked out WELL.

Pat


----------



## Dori (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratulations!

We love being offered bumps. We have flown many time on free flights due to overbookings or delayed flights. Once, we gave up our seats for some people who needed to catch a cruise out of Fort Lauderdale. As compensation, DH and I received 2 free flights each on Air Tran! 

We ask every time we arrive at the boarding gate if the flight is oversold. Gotta love those bumps!

Dori


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice.  We were offered one time $300 each (my family of 5).  I was the only one who was willing, everyone wanted to get home.  Have not been offered again since then.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 17, 2011)

*Way to Go!*

We've bumped a couple times.  Like to do it when I can.  I am more willing than the rest of my family. For me it's a free trip to visit my mom or dad.

Once I took a bump from Orlando home via Chicago.  DD2 dutifully took it with me.  In Chicago we offered again, when they paged us before the flight poor DD2 slumped a bit.  They didn't need us to bump, but seated us in first class for offering, made her day (and she deserved it).

Another time I was in Memphis and they were offering $800 to bump.  Best offer I've ever seen and I couldn't take it, had to be home. Killed me to pass it up.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love taking bumps. Finally talked hubby into loving it to after 14 years of being together. Last flight of the day bumps are good when they give you hotel, food, transportation and more flight vouchers.
I took a bump last year coming home for Playa/Cancun on Continental I was scheduled to leave on Saturday they asked me to stay until Monday paid for my room at Marriott for 2 nights and gave me food vouchers for 3 means a day and first class on Monday with a 300.00 voucher. The purchased ticket was 330.00 to start.
Southwest asked me to take a bump ffom Reno to Vegas short flight next flight was in 2 hours. I jumped at it got 220.00 voucher and then they didn't need me and gave me the voucher anyway and I flew on my scheduled flight.


----------



## mav (Sep 17, 2011)

Best bump I ever received was a 2 day bump in Rome, Italy! UAL put  us up for the 2 nights at the Hilton Hotel, with 3 meals a day, and each of us $1,200 in vouchers for future trips for the 2 days bump. I felt like we had won a lottery!  :whoopie:


----------



## Jimster (Sep 17, 2011)

*Delta*

Did you mention the airline?  Maybe I missed it.  It sounds like Delta because frankly they should have coughed up more than $200.


----------



## fillde (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there any strategy involved. Do you linger around the desk? Do you tell the airline employee you are available prior? 

 I won't tell anyone else.


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 18, 2011)

fillde said:


> Is there any strategy involved. Do you linger around the desk? Do you tell the airline employee you are available prior?
> 
> I won't tell anyone else.


In March we were flying to FLL.  When I did the online checkin (Delta BTW), it asked it we might be willing to volunteer our seats (me and DH) and I said "sure"!.  It asked for a $$ amount and I said $300.

Totally forgot about it until we were in our seats, putting away our carryon. The flight attendant came and asked if we were still interested in the bump.  Got the details, $400 each plus overnight in a motel, some food vouchrs, etc.  We grabbed it.

Next morning we got bumped again!  We made it into FLL abou 24 hours late but $1600 in vouchers richer.  Biggest issue was rescheduling the rental car.  We paid a little more for one less day, but who cares.

I think the FLL and MIA flights get a fair number of bumps because of people who have to get there to hook up with cruises.  Try to book Friday PM or Sat. AM for best results.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 18, 2011)

If I get an upgrade, I usually don't volunteer. If I am stuck in steerage, which is most of the time, I usually do.

Cheers


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 18, 2011)

fillde said:


> Is there any strategy involved. Do you linger around the desk? Do you tell the airline employee you are available prior?
> 
> I won't tell anyone else.



Yes.  After they start working the current flight, when there is not a line of people with real issues, go up and ask if they think there might be any bumps available.  If they think there will be, they might take your name, or if they think it is very likely they might even take and hold your ticket.  What you might be giving up is if you don't get bumped you are going to be trying to stuff your bags as the last one on the plane.

I would say less than half the time are bumps called for over the speaker.  Most bumps go to people who have already offered their tickets.  They already know what they are going to offer.  If they have to offer more to get someone else in addition to you, the law is that everyone gets the same thing, so there's no loss in being first.

I was a road warrior for five years (platinum or equivalent on three different airlines with only North American travel, I look back and don't know how I survived but it was fun then) and was sort of obsessive about collecting bumps (guess everyone needs a hobby...), which I would then give to the USO, etc.

Eta: And because they had my name as a volunteer, I've had them come and get me off the plane after it is loaded because something came up.  Which makes people look at you funny when you get taken off the plane, but... Score!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Jimster said:


> Did you mention the airline?  Maybe I missed it.  It sounds like Delta because frankly they should have coughed up more than $200.



It was Delta.

BUT, it worked out extremely well, given that LaGuardia has a reputation for being late.

So, $200 was a nice 'perk'---we were happier with the Detroit layover.

Intersting that when we got to Cincinnati, the original flight was the adjacent gate.

They were still looking for volunteers---the price had beeen 'upped' to $400.

STILL, I am HAPPY!!

Pat


----------



## scotlass (Sep 20, 2011)

When convenient, we book flights that have a chance of being overbooked, such as school vacation week.  Last February we hit the jackpot....total of $4,200 in 5 bumps, plus one overnight.  We arrived a day late to our destination but since it was 2 weeks of R & R, it was worth it.  

No matter when we fly, we always ask if a flight is overbooked.  We hadn't had much luck for several years until this past flight, but it never hurts to ask.  We are booked again next Feb. for school vacation week....hoping for the best!


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 20, 2011)

We used to get bumped all the time, but no luck in the last three years. The best was on cheap tickets for Labor Day weekend DH and I got double bumped- two sets of tickets. Also got 7 tickets total one time for three of us going to and from Florida. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 20, 2011)

Hubby isn't into getting bumped, but I am. When I fly solo I try to get bumped...hoping to get bumped this Thanksgiving to CUN. Now, don't anybody on TUG try to compete with me!!!


----------



## stonebroke (Sep 20, 2011)

*Delta's New? Bidding System*

Checked in online this past Saturday for my Delta flight out of FCA on Sunday morning.  A notice came up on the screen that they were looking for volunteers and asked if I was interested and what was the lowest amount I would take.   

I ventured $374...not sure if I was underbid or whether they  didn't need anyone (since they made an announcement shortly before boarding that everyone who was waiting for a seat assignment could come up and get their boarding passes.)

Seems like it will save them money as we all try to be the lowest bidder.


----------



## winger (Sep 22, 2011)

Are we eligible to volunteer for a bump if our tickets are 'purchased' using FF miles (which is pretty much how we normally travel!) ?


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 22, 2011)

winger said:


> Are we eligible to volunteer for a bump if our tickets are 'purchased' using FF miles (which is pretty much how we normally travel!) ?



Yes, you have a ticket and are entitled to a flight to your destination. 

Cheers


----------



## scotlass (Sep 24, 2011)

That was the beauty of getting our substantial vouchers (see previous post)....we were on FF tickets to begin with!  What's even better about it is that when using the vouchers you also get FF miles since the flights are treated as having been purchased.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 24, 2011)

stonebroke said:


> Checked in online this past Saturday for my Delta flight out of FCA on Sunday morning.  A notice came up on the screen that they were looking for volunteers and asked if I was interested and what was the lowest amount I would take.
> 
> I ventured $374...not sure if I was underbid or whether they  didn't need anyone (since they made an announcement shortly before boarding that everyone who was waiting for a seat assignment could come up and get their boarding passes.)
> 
> Seems like it will save them money as we all try to be the lowest bidder.



My son and his girlfriend were bumped on a flight in March.  I used the Delta bid system online for them and bid really low, maybe $100.  They both got $500 vouchers, FC tickets on the flight the next day and two nights in a hotel.  (They got 2 nights because it was a redeye flight.)  I don't think anyone paid attention to what they bid.  Weird, eh?

For them it was terrific.  My son had a connecting flight that was 4 hours late and he wasn't going to make the flight anyway.  So instead of paying for changing his ticket, Delta paid him!

Deb


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 24, 2011)

*Bump ,Bump,Bump*

We were asked leaving Hawaii if we would like to give up our two seats in return for the next flight in two hours. We agreed and they gave us business seating and two vouchers.The flight we were supposed to go on had some problem and actually departed after we did. Not only that but when we went to use the tickets for another flight we gave up our seats for two more but waited about four hours.We actually got the third set of tickets returning.I think we will definitely get bumped returning on a flight from Honolulu next year on Sunday April 14th as everyone will be coming back from spring vacation and Easter then. Will be one of the busiest days.
The best bump I have heard of and wish I was booked so we could volunteer was when we were awaiting a flight in SFO. Another Delta flight had two passengers they wanted to get on and nobody would give up their seats until they offered two first class tickets anywhere on the system.Only saw two people saunter to the counter. I would have raced.
With the haevy load factors almost 955 on some routes there are more opportunities to be bumped.


----------



## Dzalumni (Sep 24, 2011)

I never take bumps. Most airline's won't let you book your bump online and charge a fee up to $35 to have a rep book your ticket. Plus they rate code usually has very limited availability. I've found my bumps more than often are blocked out or have so many black out days that they are not worth the hassle.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 24, 2011)

Dzalumni said:


> I never take bumps. Most airline's won't let you book your bump online and charge a fee up to $35 to have a rep book your ticket. Plus they rate code usually has very limited availability. I've found my bumps more than often are blocked out or have so many black out days that they are not worth the hassle.



Huh?  I guess that depends on the airline.  Whenever I've taken a bump, we've got a voucher that works the same as cash.  You can book any airline seat available.  You can usually use the certificate online too.

Deb


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 24, 2011)

Dzalumni said:


> I never take bumps. Most airline's won't let you book your bump online and charge a fee up to $35 to have a rep book your ticket. Plus they rate code usually has very limited availability. I've found my bumps more than often are blocked out or have so many black out days that they are not worth the hassle.



I have always gotten a voucher that that spends like cash for airline tickets. No restrictions of any kind and I can buy any ticket that is for sale to any location at any time. I use it on line as well.

Cheers


----------



## scotlass (Sep 25, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> I have always gotten a voucher that that spends like cash for airline tickets. No restrictions of any kind and I can buy any ticket that is for sale to any location at any time. I use it on line as well.
> 
> Cheers



That's correct. At least on AA you can book the flights online, then put them on hold for a couple of days.  We did that, then went to the airport to turn in the vouchers to pay for them.  You can also mail in the vouchers but you don't get the tickets issued until the airline receives them.  We did the airport thing becauses it was convenient.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 25, 2011)

scotlass said:


> That's correct. At least on AA you can book the flights online, then put them on hold for a couple of days.  We did that, then went to the airport to turn in the vouchers to pay for them.  You can also mail in the vouchers but you don't get the tickets issued until the airline receives them.  We did the airport thing becauses it was convenient.



Mine always have numbers which I enter on the web site. No need to physically " turn them in" by mail or in person.

Cheers


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 25, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Hubby isn't into getting bumped, but I am. When I fly solo I try to get bumped...hoping to get bumped this Thanksgiving to CUN. Now, don't anybody on TUG try to compete with me!!!



Where are you staying in cancun?


----------

